# Destin Party Boat Fishing



## buttplate (Jun 20, 2011)

I wanted to share with all my GON friends the wonderful weekend my friend and I had catching red snapper this past weekend.

On Thursday evening we left Atlanta and drove all night to be at the dock Friday morning. We were there in plenty of time. 

We drove all night to fish with some of the NICEST folks you will ever meet. Our captain was Jim Green and while everyone on the boat did everything they could to cater to our needs I would like to say a special thank you to Alan and John. Another buddy and I fished on the American Spirit in May. Alan and John remembered us like we had been there the week before. We fished the 6hr trip on Friday and the 8hr trip on Saturday. We were on fish both days. Jim knows where they stay and he wants you to take the big ones home. For all the folks who have shared horror stories about party boat fishing you have not fished with these folks. For anyone looking for a clean boat, nice people, plenty of fish and all for a great price; call New Florida Girls @ (850)837-1293. Tell Al, George or Jim that Brent and Tony told you to call. If you book a trip tell Capt. Jim, John and Alan we said hello and that we will see them again as soon as we can.

I would post the link to their site but I don't think the mods want us to do that. Google New Florida Girls and ask to go out on the American Spirit. PM me if you have more questions.

Hope you enjoy the pictures, we sure enjoyed catching them. I think the smile on the last picture tells it all!

By-the-way, the date on my camera is WAY OFF!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 20, 2011)

Got snapper?


----------



## Gitterdone (Jun 23, 2011)

nice fish..how many people were in your charter.thats alot of snapper at 2 fish per person


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 23, 2011)

Gitterdone said:


> nice fish..how many people were in your charter.thats alot of snapper at 2 fish per person



if that is the same new florida girl i have been on it holds about 80 folks .  it has been many a year since i have been out on it but we always had fun. that and her majesty 2 were our favorites  way back when.


----------



## buttplate (Jun 23, 2011)

*Party Boat*

Those pictures were taken on Saturday. I think there were close to fifty folks on the boat.

Believe me there were no more than the limit. There were two seperate deck hands keeping count. There are several fish in the pictures that are not red snappers.

The American Spirit is a great boat with a great crew. Plenty of room to fish. There is an upper deck for the ride out and for the ride back. Part of the upper deck is covered with bench seating.

Dang, wish we could go back this weekend. It is just a long way to go two weekends in a row.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jun 24, 2011)

So how exactly does that work....you get to catch red snapper till there's 2 for every person on the boat...then what??  Does the Capt. turn around and head home?  what happens when you catch the 3rd one, do u throw it back or give it to someone?


----------



## buttplate (Jun 26, 2011)

*Limit*

After I caught my two I caught several that weren't red snapper, new at this so I'm not sure what they were. I did catch more snappers but I gave some to folks who weren't catching and there was one couple (husband and wife I think) who stayed sick from about thirty minutes after we left the dock until we were tied up again. I made sure they had fish to carry home. It was a blast and I can't wait to head back. I don't think I will make it before the end of snapper season but I will be headed back as soon as I can.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jun 26, 2011)

The others are called bliners or vermillion snapper, y'all caught some big ones too.


----------



## donald-f (Jun 29, 2011)

The bliners are just as good eating as the snapper.


----------



## azlin66 (Jun 29, 2011)

i actually like the beeliners better


----------



## buttplate (Jun 30, 2011)

*Good Eating Too*

Grilled some of the blackened snapper last weekend on the Green Egg and had some Mojo shrimp to go with it. Seems a shame to deep fry it after that. Think I may do that again on the 4th.


----------

